# Problem with my cycle log signature



## Pjays666 (31 Dec 2012)

Hi can anyone help me I'm having problem setting up this signature


----------



## Shaun (31 Dec 2012)

The message says you haven't specified a group ID in your signature code; from memory the CC gid is 528.

[Edit: I've manually adjusted your signature code which should update and display properly the next time MCL does and update (they're processed manually so often there's a slight delay for them to appear)].

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Pjays666 (31 Dec 2012)

Thanks very much Shaun hopefully I will be set for my new year challenge now. Thanks again


----------



## Psyklon (31 Dec 2012)

Can you sort mine out too please! I'm suffering the same fate as Pjays666! Thanks.


----------



## Shaun (31 Dec 2012)

Psyklon said:


> Can you sort mine out too please! I'm suffering the same fate as Pjays666! Thanks.


 
Your signature code is fine - you'll just need to wait for the MCL guy to do his bit and set-up your account with his service. That part is out of my control.


----------



## Psyklon (31 Dec 2012)

Ok, thanks Shaun!


----------



## bainy16 (1 Jan 2013)

Hi Shaun dont think i have done mine right can you help?

cheers


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)

bainy16 said:


> Hi Shaun dont think i have done mine right can you help?
> 
> cheers


 

Fixed for you  You just have to wait for MCL to update.


----------



## bainy16 (1 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Fixed for you  You just have to wait for MCL to update.


----------



## Pjays666 (1 Jan 2013)

Put a new ride on log couple of hours ago how long does it take to update. I'm not impatient just want to check I've done it right cheers


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)

Pjays666 said:


> Put a new ride on log couple of hours ago how long does it take to update. I'm not impatient just want to check I've done it right cheers


 

Depends, but usually over night as the source programmer originates in Australia.


----------



## Peteaud (1 Jan 2013)

I wont bother at all then


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (1 Jan 2013)

Hi I have also been trying to set a 'mycyclinglog' thingy, but I haven't been very successful. Could someone help me out pleeeease?


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)

Jodee1kenobi said:


> Hi I have also been trying to set a 'mycyclinglog' thingy, but I haven't been very successful. Could someone help me out pleeeease?


 

What is your name on MCL & what is your target?


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (1 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> What is your name on MCL & what is your target?


 
I am registered as jodee1kenobi and my target is 4000 miles.
Thanks.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2013)

Jodee1kenobi said:


> I am registered as jodee1kenobi and my target is 4000 miles.
> Thanks.


 

Done, will take over night to update.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (1 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Done, will take over night to update.


 
You're a star thank you!


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jan 2013)

Arrrrrrrggggggggggg i still cant get it to work.

Can you sort it for me ppppppplllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


> Arrrrrrrggggggggggg i still cant get it to work.
> 
> Can you sort it for me ppppppplllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssssssssssssssseeeeeeeeeeeee.


 

Pete, Have fixed for you, however only one ticker is allowed. Which on is it to be? 
Cheers,
Ian.


----------



## Mallory (2 Jan 2013)

Mine doesn't seem to be working either


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2013)

Let me have you MCL name and goal and I will fix for you.


----------



## Mallory (2 Jan 2013)

Mallory and goal is a gentle 5000km


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2013)

done, just have to wait for the next update.


----------



## Mallory (2 Jan 2013)

Thanks, how did i fcuk it up???


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2013)

Mallory said:


> Thanks, how did i fcuk it up???


 

Looks like you copied and pasted the link from the know how page straight to your profile without copying to notepad first to clear the formatting.


----------



## potsy (2 Jan 2013)

Ian, can you fix mine please, it doesn't appear to be moving


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2013)

potsy said:


> Ian, can you fix mine please, it doesn't appear to be moving


 

Yours is beyond help oh biccie muncher....


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2013)

Test


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Pete, Have fixed for you, however only one ticker is allowed. Which on is it to be?
> Cheers,
> Ian.


 
cycling log please


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2013)

Peteaud said:


> cycling log please


 

Let me have you goal again Pete.


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Let me have you goal again Pete.


1000 miles


----------



## Peteaud (2 Jan 2013)

wahey.

Thanks Ian


----------



## STEPHAN DAVIS (2 Jan 2013)

I'm having problems with mine as well? Must be doing something daft!


----------



## ianrauk (2 Jan 2013)

STEPHAN DAVIS said:


> I'm having problems with mine as well? Must be doing something daft!


 

There you go.. sorted.


----------



## STEPHAN DAVIS (2 Jan 2013)

You are a star! Thanks


----------



## inkd (3 Jan 2013)

Im not sure if i did it right but mcl is inkd 1500 thx in advance


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2013)

inkd said:


> Im not sure if i did it right but mcl is inkd 1500 thx in advance


 

Nope, but I have fixed it for you.
Will take overnight for the sig to update.


----------



## Mallory (3 Jan 2013)

Hmmm


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2013)

Mallory said:


> Hmmm


 

Mallory, only 1 sig ticker allowed.
Please choose between the MCL or Veloviewer.
Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Ian193 (3 Jan 2013)

please could someone fix my sig my username is Ian193 and 1000 miles thanks in advance

Ian193


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jan 2013)

Ian193 said:


> please could someone fix my sig my username is Ian193 and 1000 miles thanks in advance
> 
> Ian193


 

There you go. 
Just have to wait for it to update.
You have registered and received a reply from Auntie Helen yes?


----------



## Ian193 (3 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> There you go.
> Just have to wait for it to update.
> You have registered and received a reply from Auntie Helen yes?


 

yes already on list on MCL cyclechat group thanks for ur help

Ian193


----------



## Mallory (5 Jan 2013)

still no joy, i thought it only took overnight to be updated??


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2013)

Mallory said:


> still no joy, i thought it only took overnight to be updated??


 

Fixed for you.
Your MCL name doesn't use a capital M.


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2013)

Ian193 said:


> yes already on list on MCL cyclechat group thanks for ur help
> 
> Ian193


 

Ian,
You have registered on MCL as Ian123 not Ian193.
That's why your ticker wasn't working.
I have updated you ticker with Ian123. It's now working.


----------



## Mallory (5 Jan 2013)

T


ianrauk said:


> Fixed for you.
> Your MCL name doesn't use a capital M.




Thanks 

Can it reflect KM's or is it miles only??


----------



## ianrauk (5 Jan 2013)

Mallory said:


> T
> 
> 
> Thanks
> ...


 

Yes you can change to those funny Klickymeters. Click on account at the top of the page and scroll down. Its in the left hand column.


----------



## coffeejo (5 Jan 2013)

Ian, I hereby dub thee Sir MCL of CC.


----------



## Ian193 (6 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Ian,
> 
> 
> ianrauk said:
> ...


----------



## jayonabike (8 Jan 2013)

Ian, I can't get the ticker thingy to work, can you work your magic? jayonabike, target 5000. Thanks in advance


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2013)

jayonabike said:


> Ian, I can't get the ticker thingy to work, can you work your magic? jayonabike, target 5000. Thanks in advance


----------



## jayonabike (8 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


>


blimey that was quick! cheers!!


----------



## bainy16 (8 Jan 2013)

Hi Ian mine still isn't working any ideas?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2013)

bainy16 said:


> Hi Ian mine still isn't working any ideas?


 
I can't find your name as listed in the Cycle Chat group.
Have you registered?


----------



## bainy16 (8 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I can't find your name as listed in the Cycle Chat group.
> Have you registered?


Hi i've signed up to my cycle log as bainy16 is that what you mean sorry for been thick.or is there something else i need to do?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2013)

bainy16 said:


> Hi i've signed up to my cycle log as bainy16 is that what you mean sorry for been thick.or is there something else i need to do?


 

Have you asked to join the Cycle Chat group?
As there is no bainy16.


----------



## bainy16 (8 Jan 2013)

sorry ian no i hadn't just sent the request now


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2013)

bainy16 said:


> sorry ian no i hadn't just sent the request now


 

 When Helen has added you to the group you should have your ticker up and running.


----------



## bainy16 (8 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> I can't find your name as listed in the Cycle Chat group.
> Have you registered?


i have now been aceppeted for the group


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jan 2013)

bainy16 said:


> i have now been aceppeted for the group


 

cool. Your ticker should update by the morning.
Welcome to the club


----------



## bainy16 (8 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> cool. Your ticker should update by the morning.
> Welcome to the club


many thanks for the help Ian


----------



## Paddygt (11 Jan 2013)

HELP!!!!! I set up my Cycling log but all I get is a missing picture icon... Can some one help an old chap please? My login is Paddygt and my target is 1000 miles


----------



## ianrauk (11 Jan 2013)

Paddygt said:


> HELP!!!!! I set up my Cycling log but all I get is a missing picture icon... Can some one help an old chap please? My login is Paddygt and my target is 1000 miles


 

There you go


----------



## Paddygt (11 Jan 2013)

Thanks Ian, much appreciated


----------



## WobblyBob (12 Jan 2013)

I think i've done something drastically wrong with my attempt at my cycling log signiture....is there anyone out there can help a real TechnoDunce please ?


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> I think i've done something drastically wrong with my attempt at my cycling log signiture....is there anyone out there can help a real TechnoDunce please ?


 

Fixed.
Will take a while to update.

Have you applied to join the Cycle Chat group on MCL?


----------



## nickg (13 Jan 2013)

Hello

How do I add my cycle log to my siggy? my name is nickg and goal 1000miles


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2013)

nickg said:


> Hello
> 
> How do I add my cycle log to my siggy? my name is nickg and goal 1000miles


 

There you go.
Have you applied to join the CycleChat group on MCL?


----------



## nickg (13 Jan 2013)

Yes I have requested to join. And a massive thanks for sorting it.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Jan 2013)

nickg said:


> Yes I have requested to join. And a massive thanks for sorting it.


 

No probs.
Once Auntie Helen has accepted you It should update overnight.


----------



## WobblyBob (13 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Fixed.
> Will take a while to update.
> 
> Have you applied to join the Cycle Chat group on MCL?


 
Thanks very much & yeah i've just applied to join also.


----------



## Lowcliff (14 Jan 2013)

Is it possible to change my username from ILowcliff to Lowcliff, this was a mistake from when i first signed up to the site.
Also i signed up at myclclinglog joined thecyclechat group, followed the instructions by shaun on how to install the ticker on another post but dont seem to be able to get it working. Help required for this.MCL User name lowcliff and mileage 1000


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jan 2013)

Lowcliff said:


> Is it possible to change my username from ILowcliff to Lowcliff, this was a mistake from when i first signed up to the site.
> Also i signed up at myclclinglog joined thecyclechat group, followed the instructions by shaun on how to install the ticker on another post but dont seem to be able to get it working. Help required for this.MCL User name lowcliff and mileage 1000


 

1: Username corrected
2: MCL bar done
3: Please keep your sig at the default font size

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Lowcliff (14 Jan 2013)

Thank you, that was very quick. All i need to do now is get some miles under my belt !!


----------



## WobblyBob (17 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Fixed.
> Will take a while to update.
> 
> Have you applied to join the Cycle Chat group on MCL?


 
I've obviously still done something wrong, any idea's ??


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> I've obviously still done something wrong, any idea's ??


 

you're not showing in the CC group. Have you registered and received a reply from Auntie Helen?


----------



## WobblyBob (18 Jan 2013)

Well I thought I had ??


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> Well I thought I had ??


 
There is still no WobblyBob listed in the group.
I'm talking about registering with the actual Cycle Chat group rather then just MyCyclingLog.

Best you pm Auntie Helen.


----------



## WobblyBob (18 Jan 2013)

Ok thanks.....I told you I was a technodunce didn't i ha ha


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> Ok thanks.....I told you I was a technodunce didn't i ha ha


 


Let me know when you have had a confirmation and will sort your sig.


----------



## WobblyBob (18 Jan 2013)

Right, well I've just tried again to join the group & its just said im already joined. I know im a pain but is there any chance you give me a link or something to make sure im on the right thing.......sorry to be a proper pain !


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> Right, well I've just tried again to join the group & its just said im already joined. I know im a pain but is there any chance you give me a link or something to make sure im on the right thing.......sorry to be a proper pain !


 

As I said, PM Auntie Helen to make sure she has seen your request and has ok'ed it.

Edit: I have found you on the MyCyclingLog but you haven't joined the Cycle Chat group.


----------



## WobblyBob (18 Jan 2013)

I've just messaged Auntie Helen about it but now just seen your edit ha ha......I bet you wish I'd never bothered !!


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2013)

WobblyBob said:


> I've just messaged Auntie Helen about it but now just seen your edit ha ha......I bet you wish I'd never bothered !!


 

No probs. Happy to help.


----------

